# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  SQL Server Memory confifuration

## bhosalenarayan

Hello,
We have a sql server 2005 enterprise edition x86 on windows server 2003 machine. For that AWE has already been enabled along with lock pages in memory. The server is dedicated SQL server and no other application runs on it. We have max and min memory setting values specified as 16 GB for both i.e. min and max memory values have similar values (It was already setup like this when we got the support). Now on some of the jobs we are facing errors saying "insufficient memory to perform the operation" and this causes the jobs to fail. Now we want to increase the memory capping limit to 20GB. I have 2 questions related to this:

1. Does it require restart? (I know memory setting takes affect dynamically but just want to be sure that in this case with AWE and lock pages in memory enabled, will the new setting take effect without restart).
2. Is it ideal to have similar values for min and max memory? I know MS recommends to have non-similar values but just want to know your views supported by reasons. What could be the ideal setting that I can set in my case?

Thanks in advance!!

----------


## rmiao

How much memory does the server have? Don't need restart server after increasing max memory, and you can leave min and max memory with same number since it's dedicated sql server.

----------


## rmiao

By the way, sql uses memory above 4gb range as data cache only. You may still see insufficient memory if it needs more memory for plan cache and so, that can only be addressed by moving to 64-bit..

----------

